# Need Serious Help.



## OxyKitten (Dec 29, 2011)

Okay, I Live In Canada, About 45mins Away From Toronto. As Far As I Know, Canada Fully Supports Medicinal Marijuana In All Regions. I've Recently Broken My Femur In Hockey. ( 2 Months Ago ) I've Just Began Walking On It Again Last Month. I Was Given Morphine For About A Week. Then I Was Given Percocet For The Next Week, Then I Was Finally Reduced To A Lower Pain Killer, BUT! It Didn't Do The Trick, I Was Still In Gruesome Pain, So My Doctor Prescribed Me Some Hydromoriphone Which Eased The Pain.

For The Past 2 Weeks I've Been Experiencing A Non-Stop Pain In My Knee... It Can Be Bearable At Times, But The Weather Is Beggining To Get Very Harsh Over Here (Cold) Which Is Making It Even Worse, It's Starting To Effect Me With Simple Tasks Because The Irritating Pain Just Doesn't Leave. Bending My Knee REALLY Gets Annoying, Like Now. Sitting At My Computer Desk Is Flat Out Brutal. I've Put My Far Share Of Research Into Medicinal Marijuanna.

The Reason Why I Believe Medicinal Marijuana Would Be A Good Fit For Me Is Because I've Taken Percocet Many Times Before For Medical Related Reasons, But I Don't Want To Be Taking Them 24/7... I DO NOT Want To Be Stoned 24/7, I Already See Relatives Like That From Their Prescriptions, And It Makes Me Sick. When Ever I've Smoke, I Don't Feel Stoned, But I Do Feel Numb In A Way. Which Is What I Want.

Okay, It All Seems Straightforward, But The Reason I'm Holding Back From Seeing My Doctor Is Because I'm Only 16. And I'm Sure He Deals With Many Teenagers Coming In With Fake Symptoms... Also, I've Suffered From Depression For The Past 2 Years Off & On, Which I'm Taking Medication For Now. So I Don't Want My Parents Or Doctor To Think It's Just To Get "High" & Escape My Worries That Way. I've Also Stolen My Mother's Percocet Once ( 2 Pills ) Which She Knows About, So I Feel I've Sort Of Trapped Myself In A Corner Here. My Mother Also Noticed My Eyes Were Diolated One Day, It Was The Day (First Day) I Tried Marijuana, Just To Get A Feel For It. She Doesn't Know I've Been Having These Pains In My Knee Either.

I've Had T3 Also, Which Is Basically A Lower Dose Of Percocet, And Even Those Get Me Stoned. I'm Trying To Stay Away From A "Stoned" Feeling & So Far Marijuana Has Been Looking The Best For Doing So.

I Just Need Some Guidance... I Know My Parents Will Be Against It, And My Doctor May Be Skeptical, But I'm Not Lying, And Anyway I Can Prove This, I Will.

I Just Feel Awkward About This Whole Situation, But I Just Want Something To Bypass My Physical Pain With.

All Help Is Appreciated, I'm Really Counting On Someone To Be My Hero.


----------



## bkbbudz (Dec 29, 2011)

Sorry for the bad news partner, but I doubt you will find any Dr that will ok cannabis for a 16 year old.


----------



## Monkeymonk840 (Dec 29, 2011)

Sounds like u just want to puff the cheeba. Like bk said doubtful. But there's always the black-market. Dear goodcall on the rx but when I've wanted somethin from a doctor I've acted like I didn't really know what I needed. And the narcotics come Rollin in but mj is usually in Canada only for terminal illness I believe. So if u want it id say find a hippie doctor and suggest the idea but suggest others first and then tell him there not working.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jan 9, 2012)

16 Are you suppose to be on here?????


----------



## KushM4ster (Jan 9, 2012)

why wouldn't he be able to get it? 16, who cares. As long as you go in there and act educated about it and bring in actual like.....scientific studies on inflammation, pain receptors ect and acted very adult about it i dont see why the dr. wouldnt..... doesn't Canada have medical marijuana just like the 16 states in the U.S.....and its basically like....a joke? or is it way more strict?


----------

